# In loving memory of Miranda.



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

My niece was diagnosed a few months ago with *CANCER*. She just turned 1 today. She has been getting chemo for the past 6 months. She is in the best place she can be for treatment. I am trying to put together a fundraiser to donate to in her name to the cancer society. I would like to make this a family friendly event. (Not held at a bar) I have attended in the past an event held at Me-n-Eds pizza parlor in Port Coquitlam and was thinking this would be a good place to have my event. I need a minimum of 25 people and a maximum of 90 people to hold it there. I would like to invite BCA members to this event. I feel we are like family here in the forum and it would be nice to bring this family together in support of a worthy cause. I am trying to get some door prizes but it has proven difficult so far. There would be a 50/50 draw for sure with all proceeds going to the cancer society. Please let me know if you would be interested in attending. Tentative date is set for November 7th 2012.

*Pizza Buffet*
The prices are as follows:
Adults (17 and up) $15.75 tax included
Teens (12-16) $12.50 tax included
Children (under 11) $9.50 tax included

This includes Caesar salad,Garlic bread,Pizza&Pop.

My choices of locations are Port Coquitlam,Burnaby or Langley. Which location would work best?

My sincere thanks

Paul


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My sister-in-law is currently fighting breast cancer. If my work schedule permits, I would come and bring at least my wife and girls (Isabella's only 15 months so she's not eating any pizza or caesar salad yet):bigsmile: Felicia is only four, so I'm assuming $9.50 for her? If this is a go, I will check with the rest of my wife's family to see if they would be willing to come join.

Our prayers are with your niece my friend.

Anthony


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM me your paypal email address, I'll donate an adult ticket to you.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Count me in Paul, depending on my daugher's schedule i will bring her too but at least i know my 3 boys and myself can b there. It breaks my heart when a kid is sick


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

PM me the paypal email address, I'll donate an adult ticket..


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be setting up a PayPal account tomorrow for this. I appreciate the responses currently received. The true BCA family for sure.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There's a breast cancer susceptibility gene BRCA2 that women can be tested for.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

***Bump***


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

You know you can count on me being there. I am a cancer survivor and believe your niece will be to. May the great lord bless this child. I will keep her in my prayers. I would also like to make a donation can you PM me your payPal email address.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

*************bump*************


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^bump^^^


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there a better night or location that would draw more interest. I am open to going anywhere in the lower mainland. Please give me some ideas.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Is there a better night or location that would draw more interest. I am open to going anywhere in the lower mainland. Please give me some ideas.


Well I'll tell you that I don't have much interest in driving out to Coquitlam on a Wednesday evening.

I'd say somewhere in Vancouver others would say Burnaby, Delta, Surrey, Richmond, or????

I don't mind donating but you know traffic can be really harsh. I get where you're coming from. I wouldn't ferry out there even if the door prize was a 100" LCD TV. But I know you'd get a lot more action if there were nice door prizes. But as you know it also has to be cost effective. You can't give away a $100.00 and take in $50.00.

There might be an answer but I don't have it.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that at some point you have to change the course of action. Pick yourself up and try something else.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bump back up TTT.


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Back to the top for a great cause.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bump to the top. So far not much interest. Will give it a few more days. Reassess on Saturday.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think a Burnaby location would be more central to members.

Being located in Burnaby has nothing to do with the above comment


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would be more than willing to hold this at the Burnaby location if that would draw more interest. I live in east Maple Ridge and would do the drive out to Burnaby to hold this event.

To the members who have offered to make a donation for an adult ticket. I appreciate this and am a little hesitant on taking it until I know for sure the event is going to happen. I will let you know on Saturday if not sooner.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

******************bump***********************


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If this was happening in the summer I would just offer to host a fundraising bbq on my deck out back. Hope you can figure out something workable.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If this was happening in the summer I would just offer to host a fundraising bbq on my deck out back. Hope you can figure out something workable.


Thanks I really appreciate that. Trying to plan an event is never easy. I just hope that we can put something together soon. I might just turn it into a pub night. I really would like to involve the whole family though. I am open to any and all ideas any of the people of this forum have. It is definitely a good cause. I am sure that we all know or live with someone who is or has battled Cancer.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My sis-in-law Grace just had a mastectomy and is still undergoing Chemo/Radiation treatments. Her doctor screwed up big time and just ignored her when she told her a year earlier of having a lump and pain in her breast. Should have sued her doctor for incompetence.

Prayers to your niece.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I think a Burnaby location would be more central to members.
> 
> Being located in Burnaby has nothing to do with the above comment


I think a Vancouver location would be more central to members. Let's say at the corner of 18th & Cambie Street.

Being located in Vancouver has nothing to do with the above comments.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My sis-in-law Grace just had a mastectomy and is still undergoing Chemo/Radiation treatments. Her doctor screwed up big time and just ignored her when she told her a year earlier of having a lump and pain in her breast. Should have sued her doctor for incompetence.
> 
> Prayers to your niece.


My girlfriend died October 21, 2010 of pancreatic cancer. The doctor felt that her pain was in her mind.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> My girlfriend died October 21, 2010 of pancreatic cancer. The doctor felt that her pain was in her mind.


That's horrible; I'm sorry for your loss. Doctors need to actually _listen_ when their patients tell them something. Too many of them seem to just write it off if it doesn't agree with their own opinion, and it infuriates me.

Sunshine, I'm on the North Shore, and we barely have any free time right now or we'd try to come out. A pub night or even a daytime event on a weekend may work better if you want something family friendly. I would try not to do anything midweek as it's really hard for most people to make time for something like this after commuting home from work/school etc. and all the other stuff that happens on a week night.

I hope things go better for your niece.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Elle said:


> That's horrible; I'm sorry for your loss. Doctor's need to actually _listen_ when their patients tell them something. Too many of them seem to just write it off if it doesn't agree with their own opinion, and it infuriates me.


She suffered for a year. Mid September 2010 I put my foot down and told her I was going to take her to the ER at Mount St. Joseph Hospital. She told me that she would go the following day but changed her mind and went in the afternoon of the day when I talked to her.

Ultra sound and a CAT scan indicated tumours on the pancreas and liver. In other words Stage IV pancreatic cancer. She was gone in six weeks.

It is supposed to be a relatively rare cancer. The thing is that two others that worked or visited the same facility died a couple of years apart. It is likely that they knew each other with two coming in close contact.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is with a sad heart I let you all know. 

It is now come the time in the last hours of Miranda's life to tell the world that cancer has beat her. She has fought every step of the way and healed alot of hearts touched alot of people and made her mom and dad better people than they ever thought they would be. Her mom and dad are very honored to be named her parnets. We will miss her very much and love her more than words can ever say. We will see you again Miranda we love you. This child has no sins and are sure in our hearts she will go to heaven. We want to thank everyone for the thoughts and well wishes and ask that you would read this and take a moment to pray for our sweet Miranda as she is ending her journey here on earth and making her way to heaven. If she makes it thru the night she will be baptized at 10 am tomorrow morning. Please repost and ask your friends to repost we would like to have a moment of silence at 10 am for our sweet Miranda.

Thank you all for your support and kind words. I will be going down to Tennessee for her burial and will return ASAP.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your niece. Life seems so unfair especially when the young die.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you,your niece, her parents. I can't imagine what losing a child would be like...only know that it's not supposed to happen. Condolences..


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Words escape me and I feel your grief. I will surely think of young Miranda at 10:00 am tomorrow.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear Paul, i hope she can get baptized in the morning i know it will make her parents feels much better. I wish is was closer too so i can go and c her, this is real sad news, she is an angel already and she is just going to get together with the others. Please keep us posted, i am so sorry


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry for your loss my family will be saying a word tomorrow at 10......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Paul.

I am speechless. I have a little one on the way and I couldn't imagine such an outcome. Miranda will surely become a guardian angel to guide others in a similar predicament. My prayers are with Miranda and her family.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sitting here giving my 3 year old a bath and I can't even describe how I feel thinking about your brave little nice. Our thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It is with tears in my eyes and sadness in my heart that I read your last post sunshine. Prayers and blessings to you, Miranda and her whole family.

Peace my friend.

Anthony


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am very sorry Paul. That is the absolute worst news possible.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Miranda..I may have never met you but I know your life's journey on here was too short. So, I hope you'll have fun continuing that journey in heaven where you'll soon be reunited with the ones who love you. Best wishes.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

man life can be unfair. My thoughts will be with you and your family tomorrow.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

as a father of 5 small children i cant even begin to express my sympathies, life is crazy and stories such as this are a great reminder of how fragile we are..

best of luck in your journey


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not longer religious, because I've lost too many, but I've still prayed for Miranda. May god be with her. I couldn't wait until 10am.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just woke up thinking about her, i hope she is still hanging on.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We'll say a prayer at 10am. Please keep us up-to-date when you have time. Peace.

Anthony


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Miranda and those whose hearts and lives she touched. So unfair!!!

Cancer has touched so many of us (Including me 2 yrs ago - my uncle Mike - pancreatic cancer diagnosed and lost the fight all in 6 months) and I hope this fund raising dinner really happens!

Keep us posted

Count me in!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Miranda has always been a fighter and has proven the doctors wrong all along. Although she is heavily medicated she is getting some color back and is resting comfortably. My family is waiting everyday for the call to let us know she has passed away but has not come so far. The doctors estimated she would pass quickly because after 6 months of chemo the cancer continues to spread. They quit all treatment and are just keeping her as pain free as possible. It has been some very emotional couple of days. The hardest part will be getting down to Tennessee when the time comes. We will definitely drive as it is the cheaper way to go although it takes 3 long days to get there.

Very few of you here have actually met me in person. I just want to say thanks from the bottom of my heart. I especially want to thank Claudia for her concern about Miranda. I will update this posting as the days pass.


Thank you all,

Paul


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

She definitely a cutie. I have a 16 months old (Isabella) and a four years old (Felicia) and I would not know how to handle such a personal tragedy. They say (& I have always believed) that the worst thing in the world is for a parent to outlive their child. 

I hope that some miracle happens and she is able to fight off the spreading cancer. I will ask my pastor to pray for Miranda at church today. 

Peace

Anthony (father of two little girls)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She has the most beutiful smile, she is a strong little girl, after all she has been through she still have a smile on her face.
https://www.facebook.com/MiracleForMiranda


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Paul, I am so sorry. My sincere condolences to you and your family, and I wish you and yours peace during this very difficult time.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for you and your family's loss. My wife and I thoughts and prays are with you and your family. I recently lost a very good friend to heart and lung cancer late august at the age 30 and my wife had kidney cancer in 2008 she lost her kidney.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Miranda has rested comfortably again today. The nurse was out and said her heartbeat is strong and her breathing is good. I feel so blessed that we have had another day to spend with our precious baby girl. Unfortunately our time here has come to an end. Bill & I will be flying home tomorrow afternoon. We pray that when the time comes we will be able to get back to say our goodbyes to her. Please everyone keep her in your prayers. I am still praying for a miracle to happen.


This is the update from my parents whom unfortunately must return home because of there flight schedule. They did not expect this when there trip was booked. I will be heading down on the 7th and will return ????? I hope that she can hang on so I can say goodbye and hold her one last time. We have spent most of the past 6 months going back and forth to support the family.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know that she is comfortable


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The call came today to let us know she has been hospitalized and her breathing overnight became shallow. The second phone call came about 30 minutes ago letting me know she had passed away peacefully. No more pain no more suffering. She is now in the hands of the lord. We are packing up the car and heading down to Tennessee to say our final goodbyes. 

I just want to thank you all for your prayers and support. 3 days of long driving ahead and my focus is to arrive safely.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear. Give her family our love from your BCA family.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no words to describe how i feel at this moment, tears keep coming down as i write, my heart is so broken even tho i never met this little wonderful girl. 
I hope u dont mind Paul ( if u do i will take it down) but i would like to post this pic that i love of her. U will always b in my heart little butterfly, no matter where i go i will always think of your beautiful smile.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

We have arrived safe and sound and will be attending the funeral on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please offer our condolences to the family. She has been in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you all. The family has all gathered around and asked me to send our appreciation for all your prayers.

I just want you all to know how much I appreciate my BCA family. We are all here for each other in the time of any need. Thank you all and god bless.


Paul


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

This video was made for the funeral service on Sunday.

http://s1308.beta.photobucket.com/user/sunshine_1965/media/MirandaDTaylorNov2012_music.mp4.html


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Should make sure to have the tissue handy before viewing  Great song to go with it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, just couldn't get through the whole song/video. 

John, get me a box of Kleenex dangit.

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I warned you! Such a sweet innocent little girl, I could never handle a loss as such. Being a parent, I truly feel their pain and hope they never have to deal with a tragedy like this again.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I started to watch but cant handle it, i am such a crying baby. I will watch it later when the kids are sleep, i feel so much pain just thinking about her and thinking how her family is feeling


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Just watched the video and one more time made me cry, I think and feel her family's pain. Why is life so unfair sometimes, I can't describe how sad I feel.
U will always b in my heart Little Angel, u will b in every butterfly I see, will remind me how little u r and how strong u were, how hard it was but u always smile, I know it was hard but u did try, u wanted to stay but god wanted u there. He need it an angel so he called u and u went, u will always b remembered by many on earth but not as strong as your family and the people that care.
Fly away little angel, he is waiting up there I know we will c u soon one day.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The funeral service fro Miranda was at 2pm (12pm our time) I heard it was a beutiful service, i wished i could of been there.
This pic was taken at the service


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

What a cute little girl. Life isn't fair is it? It made me really sad to watch the video but I have no more tears left so I could not cry.

I know that you wanted to raise money for cancer in her name. Perhaps you can set something up when you get back. 

My sincere condolences to all of the family.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It was a beautiful and emotional service, over 300 in attendance. Family is strong and will move forward. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you would be interested in making a donation it will help other children fighting this nasty disease. Thank you all for your support over the past couple of months.
The family is trying to reach there goal of $10000.00 in donations.

https://waystohelp.stjude.org/sjVPo...d=82340&sectionStyle=subMenuTwo&userId=864413


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I ask that you remember that just a little can go a long ways. Any and all donations are appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> If you would be interested in making a donation it will help other children fighting this nasty disease. Thank you all for your support over the past couple of months.
> The family is trying to reach there goal of $10000.00 in donations.
> 
> https://waystohelp.stjude.org/sjVPo...entId=82340§ionStyle=subMenuTwo&userId=864413


I missed this post ggrrr


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just post it on facebook and hope that friends and family help


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Claudia said:


> I just post it on facebook and hope that friends and family help


Thanks Claudia you are a sweetheart. Just to let you know it has been 1 month as of yesterday and the family is doing ok.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Thanks Claudia you are a sweetheart. Just to let you know it has been 1 month as of yesterday and the family is doing ok.


I know, i will always remember the day and even the day she was diagnosed


----------

